# Do receivers internal amps shutdown when hooked up to external amps?



## bowser (Feb 11, 2010)

I have hooked up 2 cv900 amps to Onkyo 805 receiver thru preouts do i still have 130w plus 210w ch of amp power or does the Onkyo internal amps shutdown. Leaving 210w ch total? It would be nice to know, If anyone can help thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In a way yes, with no speaker hooked up they just simply sit idol. each channel has it own amp so your not going to get More than what it is rated for output on one channel is the amps on another are not used other than releasing the receivers power supply of the load of driving them all.


----------



## bowser (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, Just curious if anyone knows the output watt level of pre outs? Is it adjustable along with volume gain on receiver or is the receiver solely a pre amp with set level output via volume gain?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The individual level adjustments will still work on the pre outs and the volume gain will adjust everything equally.


----------

